# resilience



## Aluisia

Hi everybody! I want to translate the word "resilience" in greek, not in a mechanical sense but in a psychological meanings... I find this but I don't know If it's appropriate "δύναμη ψυχής"... thank you for your time


----------



## Damnatio memoriae

Hello Aluisia,
"δύναμης ψυχής" is a good translation, with a literary hint.
According to the WordReference dictionary it could also be translated as_ σθένος_, _ανθεκτικότητα_ (used figuratively), _δυναμικότητα_.


----------



## Aluisia

Thank you! In your opinion which of these word better captures the concept? Beacause I want a tattoo with this word


----------



## Plus7

For a tattoo forget about _ανθεκτικότητα and δυναμικότητα. Δύναμη Ψυχής (Power of the Soul) sounds good. Σθένος_ is also good.


----------



## Aluisia

"ψυχικό σθένος", this also sounds good?


----------



## shawnee

Also check out a one word (less pain) alternative, αντέχω.


----------



## Aluisia

For who is from greece , I just discovered that "δύναμη ψυχής" was the name  of a disney channel movie or series ahahaha


----------



## Aluisia

Plus7 said:


> For a tattoo forget about _ανθεκτικότητα and δυναμικότητα. Δύναμη Ψυχής (Power of the Soul) sounds good. Σθένος_ is also good.


What is the difference between these terms? 
"δύναμη ψυχής" " δύναμη ψυχική " "ψυχικό σθένος"


----------



## Plus7

Aluisia said:


> What is the difference between these terms?
> "δύναμη ψυχής" " δύναμη ψυχική " "ψυχικό σθένος"



They all mean the same thing. The second one would usually be "ψυχική δύναμη".


----------



## sotos

For a tattoo, you can create a new word: "ψυχοδύναμις". We have the word "ψυχοδυναμική", so it is (lexico)logically correct.


----------



## ireney

"Ψυχοδυναμική" is used exclusively, as far as I know, as a translation of the term "psychodynamic" (psychotherapy). Therefore, even if "ψυχοδύναμις" was not a neologism, it would not be appropriate.


----------



## Aluisia

ireney said:


> "Ψυχοδυναμική" is used exclusively, as far as I know, as a translation of the term "psychodynamic" (psychotherapy). Therefore, even if "ψυχοδύναμις" was not a neologism, it would not be appropriate.





Plus7 said:


> Σθένος





shawnee said:


> Also check out a one word (less pain) alternative, αντέχω.


αντοχή


Damnatio memoriae said:


> Hello Aluisia,
> "δύναμης ψυχής" is a good translation, with a literary hint.
> According to the WordReference dictionary it could also be translated as_ σθένος_, _ανθεκτικότητα_ (used figuratively), _δυναμικότητα_.


what about this: "αντοχή"?


----------



## Aluisia

ireney said:


> "Ψυχοδυναμική" is used exclusively, as far as I know, as a translation of the term "psychodynamic" (psychotherapy). Therefore, even if "ψυχοδύναμις" was not a neologism, it would not be appropriate.


what about this: "αντοχή"?


----------



## Aluisia

shawnee said:


> Also check out a one word (less pain) alternative, αντέχω.


"αντοχή" It's also appropriate?


----------



## shawnee

While you are waiting for some wider confirmation, I reaffirm that I believe "αντοχή" is appropriate.


----------



## Aluisia

shawnee said:


> While you are waiting for some wider confirmation, I reaffirm that I believe "αντοχή" is appropriate.


Thank you!


----------

